# Does Aftermarket Tuning exist for the C6 A6 3.0T?



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

Search sucks and I've looked up the usual suspects... AWE, APR etc. 

I took delivery of a 2011 A6 3.0T on 28Dec and I'm new to this engine. 

Does anyone know if the parts designed for the S4 are compatible for our engines? 

What are the differences in engines and can we modify ours to produce similar numbers? 300 bhp is nice, but 350 is nicer...  

Any info would be appreciated. 

- Brett


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

It sure does: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5163681-APR-Presents-Audi-C6-A6-3.0-TFSI-ECU-Upgrade!

:thumbup:


----------

